# Languages!



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

So I thought I'd start a thread: how many and what languages do you speak? Favorite language to speak, languages you know enough to get by in, dreaded languages that you took in high school etc...


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

how about starting it off by letting us know about yourself#happy


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

cool thread 

English, Urdu, and I can get by in Spanish. What about everyone else?


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

english, pashto is my native language, 2 years of Arabic and 7 years of French--and am hoping to learn some urdu


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

english and urdu....my fave language to speak would have to be punjabi...i can understand some bengali enough to reply in urdu with..and did spanish 4 3 yrs at school and hated it


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

English, Urdu, Hindco/Chach Language, Punjabi, 2 years of Spanish in High School.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

it's mainly english for me. i can understand urdu easily but my pronunciation is pretty rusty(working on it though). a few years of spanish in school...enough to get by


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

hindcos cool, its such a "godfather" type language..and the most confusing thing in urdu for me is gettin my masculines and feminines right...


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

i'd like to learn punjabi...all the teachers make jokes in punjabi and i'm the odd one out that has no idea what the hell they're saying...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

yea punjabi is the best langauge to cuss in..urdu is way to nice...you cant even argue in it...tahts why i tend to mix english with urdu when im angry


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Great thread! Very interesting.... Anyway, I speak english, spanish, creole (all three fluently) and enough french to get by. The only thing I picked up in this forum of what I think is urdu is inshallah?! #yes I think it means God willing, right?


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice urdu skills Natacha! lol

Well I obviously speak English,then I speak Urdu, Saraiki(dilect of Punjabi and Sindhi), enough Spanish to order food and the quantity of food example(uno burrito) and ask how you and your family are doing, Arabic:all stuff i pick up from my freinds, ohh and one word in Luthwanian(Kurva)

Whats up dawg?
Kia hall hay kutay?
Kia haal hin kutay?
Que pasa perro?
Kaifak kalb?

hahaha...I think that sums up my lingual skills pretty well...


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

I want to learn urdu but I'm not sure if it's easy to pick up, it sounds difficult


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Natacha, you're just too cool sometimes...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

heheheehe...thats funnnnyyyy wasonbaloch! n sh245 shall we teach u urdu n u can teach us ur language?


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

ahh yeah sadia please do teach me urdu, if i go to pakistan next year i'll be sooo lost!! A lil urdu for some pashto hahahhaa

Natacha, mon oncle habite a la republic dominicaine, je veux le visiter au printemps --too bad i just don't have the time right now


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

cool its a deal..my urdu is nt perfect..but one shall try...besides almost everybody here can speak urdu so they'll help us out ia 

list which phrases you want to learn n we'll try to hook u up


and id like to know how u say

hows life?
what have u been upto?
im fine
where ahve you been?


in pashto thank you


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

I like this thread! sounds cool! well i can speak english, pretty good urdu, arabic...i can get by in, punjabi...i can understand everything and talk a little, but if i were to talk in punjabi everyone would crack up because have this weird english/punjabi accent...so yea!! #yes Yea, Sadia, we'll help u teach urdu, inshAllah =D! but wait, does anyone know how to speak that karachi urdu?! omg their urdu is soooo polite and perfect and every word ends with "ijiye" or something, like aap ye leijiye, aap ye keijiye! i would love to learn that!!


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

ok let me give this a shot
Pashto:

hows life?
Sungeh-chal -thay? (direct translation means how are you)

what have u been up to?
Thaso se kaye? (directly means "what are you doing" I don't know exactly how to say what have you been up to)

im fine
ze jor-yum / ze-tik yum (or you can just remove the ze part)


where have you been?
Thaso charta way?


okay!!! yyaaay my turn... 

If someone can translate these into urdu that would be great:

1) Where are you from?
2) How much does this cost?
3) What road is this?
4) I understand a little bit of urdu

5) John Abraham is hot

(hahaha  )


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Haha... Thanks Mastahriz and everyone else who commented on my little urdu there... It's always fun to learn another language. 

To sh425:

Cest domage parce que je voulais te reconaitre #sorry Mais a une autre fois.#yes 
Either way I hope that you will be able to make it someday! InshAllah! #grin


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

kewl topic! really interesting to read the posts....

@Natacha...*inshalah* is Arabic word ,not Urdu ..haha anyways,dont worry its been used in urdu as well since some of you might be knwing that Urdu laguage is actually a mixture of arabic,sindhi,panjabi,bangali,persian,egnlish and some other laguages....!


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

my turn.....

As i am a local, so im fluent at* Urdu* at first and we are also taught Urdu as a subject too but i dont know that sophisticated Krachi Urdu so well.I can also speak *English*,*Punjabi* ( more about understanding it rather than speaking) and* Saraiki* (my mother tongue and am really good at it now since in our hospital,most of the admited patients are not so educated and the local language is Saraiki,so speaking it with patients has made me fluent at it too).to mention it too,i can also get few countable phrases and words/slangs of Arabic,Sindhi,Persian,Pushto,French,Bengali and Nepalese,etc. languages.


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

sh425 said:


> okay!!! yyaaay my turn...
> 
> If someone can translate these into urdu that would be great:
> 
> ...


 
1.app kahan sa hoo?? 
or
app kahan rehtey hoo??

2.iss ke kia qeemat ha?? 
or
ya kitney ka/ke ha??

3.ya kon se sarrak ha??
or 
ya rasta kahan jata ha??

4.mujhy thori thori urdu samajh aa jatii ha.

5.u can say this in english as well because people can understand the word "hot" better in english than urdu #grin .in urdu,its been like " John abraham chikna ha" and thats considered a bit offensive word but "hot" isnt #wink .haha


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I hear Rehan's pretty chikna himself...


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> I hear Rehan's pretty chikna himself...


good humor #grin !


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

MastahRiz said:


> I hear Rehan's pretty chikna himself...


take it easy...


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Doc_Ammara said:


> kewl topic! really interesting to read the posts....
> 
> @Natacha...*inshalah* is Arabic word ,not Urdu ..haha anyways,dont worry its been used in urdu as well since some of you might be knwing that Urdu laguage is actually a mixture of arabic,sindhi,panjabi,bangali,persian,egnlish and some other laguages....!


 
Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

thank you for the translations I wrote them down!


----------



## Saadat (Jan 25, 2007)

chikna oh my goodness. what kinda words are being used . #angry


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

sadatali87 said:


> chikna oh my goodness. what kinda words are being used . #angry


 
well thats jus the exact urdu translation, not the use of the word #eek


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Doc_Ammara said:


> my turn.....
> 
> As i am a local, so im fluent at* Urdu* at first and we are also taught Urdu as a subject too but i dont know that sophisticated Krachi Urdu so well.I can also speak *English*,*Punjabi* ( more about understanding it rather than speaking) and* Saraiki* (my mother tongue and am really good at it now since in our hospital,most of the admited patients are not so educated and the local language is Saraiki,so speaking it with patients has made me fluent at it too).to mention it too,i can also get few countable phrases and words/slangs of Arabic,Sindhi,Persian,Pushto,French,Bengali and Nepalese,etc. languages.



DOC AMARA! haha you speak Saraiki too! Represent! I speak full Saraiki too! Never thought I'd meet anyone on this forum that would speak Saraiki...Where you from? 
Im from Dera Ghazi Khan deeper to Tausa Shareef, and i can go further but the people wont know where im talking about


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

urdu, arabic, punjabi, hindko/potohari, some pushto (im losing it now that im not using it) some english ... im tryin to learn italian and spanish


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

Wasanbaloch said:


> DOC AMARA! haha you speak Saraiki too! Represent! I speak full Saraiki too! Never thought I'd meet anyone on this forum that would speak Saraiki...Where you from?
> Im from Dera Ghazi Khan deeper to Tausa Shareef, and i can go further but the people wont know where im talking about


ohh i see!
well....i m basically a Saraiki...my Mom,Dad both are,so do i! i belong to Multan,purely local...and proud to b #cool .thats why inspite of being the topper of Entry Test for Punjab medical colleges year 2004, i prefered my home town to going to KEMC (Lahore).so now stuyding in Nishtar Medical College, Multan ( 3rd yr). we hav started with our clinical rotations and u might b knowing most of the patients speak Saraiki here....n i love to speak with them in Saraiki.so u are from DG Khan and now residing in US.r u planning to get admision here in Pak medical colleges.Prefer Punjab over Sindh as u are from this province, so its better for u!:happy: 

what u say?? should we start speaking Saraiki on the forum...#laugh


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Doc_Ammara said:


> ohh i see!
> well....i m basically a Saraiki...my Mom,Dad both are,so do i! i belong to Multan,purely local...and proud to b #cool .thats why inspite of being the topper of Entry Test for Punjab medical colleges year 2004, i prefered my home town to going to KEMC (Lahore).so now stuyding in Nishtar Medical College, Multan ( 3rd yr). we hav started with our clinical rotations and u might b knowing most of the patients speak Saraiki here....n i love to speak with them in Saraiki.so u are from DG Khan and now residing in US.r u planning to get admision here in Pak medical colleges.Prefer Punjab over Sindh as u are from this province, so its better for u!:happy:
> 
> what u say?? should we start speaking Saraiki on the forum...#laugh


Ohh nice, love to hear your proud of your language.yup im from the DGK and now in the states, deray alay taraki kar gain(hehe). im not considering sindh at all.I have been to nishtar so many times,i know the place very well .I want to get admission in Nishtar too... or LMDC. I was in pakistan last summer, and nishtar was constructing a new building for BDS, next to the library, has it been completed?...Bia suraow multan tight hay? i had two cousins go to nishtar, i dont know if u know them Irfan Ahmed buzdar and Ghazala Atta Buzdar(was doing fcps)...ohh and i hope and and your family are safe, i heard about the bombing on the flyover.#sad...Acha Ammara baji vala gaal thini hay..take care.bia ay dasaow keh nishtar ich admission ghinar okha hay? like entry test pass kar keh ve tang karainin admission vastay?


----------



## Saadat (Jan 25, 2007)

@ doc

chikna word is really offensive isnt it. u shud better leave or find more appropriate word for that. but dont mind i was really shocked to c the word used by yoy. no offence.#happy


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

take it easy, it's just slang.


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

sadatali87 said:


> @ doc
> 
> chikna word is really offensive isnt it. u shud better leave or find more appropriate word for that. but dont mind i was really shocked to c the word used by yoy. no offence.#happy


c ....i have writen the word OFFENSIVE with it.and infact,i myself wanted to edit the post but it didnt work....so i better left it.dont fret,its a slang and wrote that for the translation only,saying if one wishes to,better say it in english!But its not that i use such kinda loose language,i hav already said its un-ethical and offensive.okayPeace


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

it's okay yall...i just won't use it..


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

whats wrong with chikna ?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

docsak03 is also pretty chikna. Him and his beard.


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

wrinkles and gray hair(whatevers left of it !!)


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

i feel confused, i don't know what it means..its all good though..


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Cool!!!
Fluent in English, Urdu, (Hinco + Punjabi - Urduish so not technically different language), fairly okay with Egyptian (its technically a really loose slang of arabic - sooo easy to learn) and 5 sentances in French. I was in Paris in Feb & decided to make my summer-spare-time resolution to pick up 5 more sentances in French its a proper yummy language!


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Doesnt Chickna mean "Greasy" ??? Or have I got the wrong end of the stick again?


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

egyptian is not technically arabic .. egyptians had their own language and when the muslims went there in the early days of islam the locals adopted arabic .. same thing happened in morocco, tunisia and other african countries ... the arabic in morocco is heavily influenced by french and some local languages and those who live in the original arab countries i.e the gulf and yemen, find it difficult to understand them .. just my 2 cents


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Moroccan arabic is a bit scary (in the nicest way possible), sure they have a few french words but they kinda shout at each other a lot (even when they're being nice) and they have the strongest "KH''s" and "H's" algerians more or less the same.

Lebanani arabic is really melodic and nasal. Egyptian is classified as arabic, but its not Fusha at all, in arabic its affectionately reffered to as the lazy tounge. ie. In proper arabic Yes is "Aiwah", or "Na'am" but in street-egyptian it "ah", so u get the idea.


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

u speak fus'ha ?


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Shawaiyah...a little.


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

thats more like a slang from the gulf ... nyways ..


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Whats' more khaleeji? Thats the word... need a text book refrence?


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

if by fus'ha u mean quranic arabic or that used by scholars from a few hundred years ago then u wont qaleel being used for less ... i speak a little arabic .. a'alamu qaleelam minal lughatil arabiyya ... or nowadays ud just go with shuya if someone asks u if u know arabic .. but then who cares as long as u can get thru to the other person ..


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

The word Fusha now refers to gramatical correctness ie. Everyone on Al-Jazeera speaks Fusha... no one "speaks" proper Quranic arabic anymore, however its still used in literary circles. I love Tahfeed! My Favourite-ist reciter is Saa'd Al-Ghamidi, egyptians have the best reciatation hands down.


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

Saa'd al ghamidi is from saudi arabia . most of the egyptian recitations are hafla like abdulbaasit abdulsamad or hajjaj alhindawi from more recent times .. but if ur looking for hadhar then u gotta give it to saudis .. sudais, ghamidi, the late ali jabir, muaqily, muhammad ayub, abubakr shatiri and the list goes on and on ... look up hindawi on youtube ..


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi might be a Saudi... but Egyptians still have the best recitation.


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

adroos al 3arabe kul al yom mundoo inthaaan sanawat. Ahib al3arabe lakin al-an laysa 3indee al waqaat li-ana adroos al-chemeestrya bil SAT II
translation
I've studied  arabic everyday for about 2 years and I like it but I don't have the time right now because I'm studying for the Chemistry SAT II.

hahahaa that's my best shot at arabic right now considering I just woke up...  I want to to hopefully pick it up again in the future!


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

Saira said:


> Hi might be a Saudi... but Egyptians still have the best recitation.


 

it depends on what kinda recitation u like ... the way the egyptians recite, commonly known as hafla, cannot be done in taraweeh or qayam ... hadhar is more suited for taraweeh etc ...


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmm interestinggggg *taps chin*... I'd love to spend some time either in Syria or Tehrim (Yemen) and learn old school grammer. Its depth is astonishing... Shakespeare eat your heart out.


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

alot of ppl seem to be doing the syria/egypt thing these days .. never heard of ppl going to yemen tho ..


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Tehrim is amaaazzzinnngggg!! Its completely old-school. Very seculded in a mountain retreat. Its a total secret and very few students are allowed in every year (I know some Al-Azhar grads who are waiting for a position for courses) seriously prestigious. Habib Ali Jifri and Shaikh Habib Omar are graduates.


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

Saira said:


> Habib Ali Jifri and Shaikh Habib Omar are graduates.


 

never heard of em !


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Aww... dont worry you can look them up. By the way I think this thread should be reverted to original purpose now... languages.


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

arabic is classified as a macro language with 27 sub languages !!!


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Do you like have some of interesting book which has a title along the lones of "A million interesting but strange fact about the arabic language?"


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

i read some random stuff about it way back in the day ...


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

also wikipedia zinda baad ...


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Hahaha... I knew you were getting this stuff from somewhere. Unless you were the secret professor of some elistist arabic language university in the land of arabic-speaking perfection... aka Wikpedia!


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

cmon gimme some credit .. only thing i got from there was the 27 sub languages ..


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Indeed. Well, its a start. What did u use for the rest? Guiness book of world records?


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

i read some stuff way back in the day ... i started reading a few arabic dictionaries and also read parts of a book about the Quran .. picked up alot about the language ..


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmm, well they dont do those the way they used to. Whats your favourite dialect of arabi?


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

i lived for some years in the gulf when i was a kid and picked up the local dialect there .. thats probably the reason im biased in favor of the khaleeji arabic


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Egyptian is way better than Khaleeji... admit it. Its soooooo much easier to learn and is easier on the ears. Defiantely better.


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

but its farther from the original ... sounds like they're fighting ...


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Egyptian? Fighting? Okay check up wikpedia again. Doc they dont even pronouce their "Kh's" its the softest form of arabic in circulation. Its practically french. So if they sound like "they're fighting" well, then the Saudi's must be driving each other to deaths door by saying "Tasbaha' ala Khair" - Goodnight.


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

i lived in qatar for a few years and there is a HUGE difference in the way the beduins talk and the rest of the folks .. the beduins i agree sound like they're fighting but the others are way better ...


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Sure. I wouldnt know Im not familiar with the Khaleej teritory. I want to learn cantonese now.


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

im working on spanish and maybe start italian someday ..


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Is that bonjourno? Or ciao?


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

the only reason i want to learn italian is cuz ive been in luv with italian soccer ever since italia 90 ...


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Whats that?


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

! the Fifa world cup .. held every 4 years .. in 1990 it was in italy ... u live in england, u shud know this... or r u not into football ?


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

It was in Italy why does that affect me in the UK? Im in the minority cricket fan base rather than over-payed dudes kicking each other ... Oh I meant a ball and each other occationally.


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

cricket has changed so much over the past few years to attract more fans .. take the new twenty20 for example ... they know ppl dont have time for one dayers and 5 dayers any more ..


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Okay you know too much about cricket. Whats a 20-dayer? I just like watching and cheering on Pak/England or mopeing of either has lost.


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

twenty20 is a game of 20 overs ..


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Okay wasnt it 50? They changed it?


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

thats called a one day international ... twenty20 is a new shorter form started in the UK ... they have tournaments in other countries now as well .. but the wickets and runs scored dont count in the overall stats if im not mistaken ..


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Aww thats just spoilt everything! Now im going to have to learn all the new rules. Oh well. Looking forward to the world cup regardless. Hmm back to languages... is it true cantonese has over 100 letters in its alphabet?


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

no idea about that .. doesnt mandarin or cantonese have 600 or something ?


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

really?
well there goes that idea.


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

lol ..


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

So does anyone else speak any really unusual languages?


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

i speak italian - well enough to get by ;P and i can understand a lil bit of kashmiri oh yah i kno urdu and arabic and obviously english and i took spanish for 3 yrs and i hated it!!


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

o yes and COMPLETELY psyched for the world cup!!!!!!!! (in 2010 that is #laugh )


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

Since I am Punjabi I speak Punjabi fluently, I can also speak English...ofcourse, and my Urdu is not so bad either. I can also understand Hindco pretty good, though can't speak it very well. I don't know why and how but i can also understand a little bit of Gujrati and Saraiki....I also took two years of Spanish during my high school years but i am not fluent at it. interesting thread by the way...


----------



## Mariyam (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey cool thread!!!
I speak English, Urdu, and Punjabi fluently. Generally I don't speak punjabi though but I know it and I can speak it if need be. I have learned french in many years back but i can hardly remember anything. 

Here is some urdu help for sh425 and others who are interested:
1) Where are you from?
Aap Kahan se hain?

2) How much does this cost?
Is ki keemat kya hai?

3) What road is this?
Ye konsa road hai?

4) I understand a little bit of urdu
Mujhe thori si Urdu ati hai.

5) John Abraham is hot
HAHA i don't know how to say hot to mean what u mean, but I hope you won't need to know how to say this in med school. LOL 

Hope this helps u and others


----------



## Mariyam (Aug 28, 2007)

HAHA ignor my thread I did not realize how old the thread was that i was replying to....IGNOR


----------



## sairaz (Aug 22, 2007)

haha... ok im mainly english... but i can speak fairly good urdu and i totally understand pashto... speakn it on the other hand is kinda difficuly... i can get by with little kids...lol n i took four years spanish... but idk much hehehe


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

hey ... 
well i can speak and understand.. 
english .. urdu .. punjabi .. norwegian .. swedish.. 
and got a basic understanding of: 
german...french.. bengali .... polish .. arabic and .. danish


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

Mariyam said:


> Hey cool thread!!!
> I speak English, Urdu, and Punjabi fluently. Generally I don't speak punjabi though but I know it and I can speak it if need be. I have learned french in many years back but i can hardly remember anything.
> 
> Here is some urdu help for sh425 and others who are interested:
> ...


 


#laugh lolz .. mariayam .. .. 
john abraham bhooot Garam hai !! ..lolz 

wesai wat is da right translation of *hot* in urdu ?


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Bushi said:


> hey ...
> well i can speak and understand..
> english .. urdu .. punjabi .. norwegian .. swedish..
> and got a basic understanding of:
> german...french.. bengali .... polish .. arabic and .. danish


Wow... u should totally work for the UN or something.


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

Bushi said:


> #laugh lolz .. mariayam .. ..
> john abraham bhooot Garam hai !! ..lolz
> 
> wesai wat is da right translation of *hot* in urdu ?


If you translate *Hot* into Urdu, the translation comes to be either *Sozaan, Tapta howa, *or *Tund* but someone who is good looking or handsome etc, you can call him *Khobro-Nojawaan, Ghabroo, *or *Banka*. But girls you wouldn't be needing to use these words in reality and you probably know why...! 

Okay so here's a CHALLENGE:

Tell me what is THE ENGLISH translation for "*BARQI KUM-KUMA BARAA-AYE TABDEELIYAY RUKH*" (These are FIVE words and the english translation is only TWO words. Who ever wins or comes even close, will earn my out-most respect and will be considered obviously, very good in URDU. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

Turn signal


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

Well docsak03 you very close but incorrect...it actually means "Traffic Signal." Turn signals are lights at the front or rear end that flashes where you are turning but very good!! How did you figure it out though...and hey did you knew that Urdu is the 20th most popular first language in the world and is understood by 400 million people...! Cool. Thanks for participating.


----------

